# I need a new band!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Seriously. I'll spare everyone the rant (well, this kinda is a rant) this time. Same old crap.

A few forumites here have seen me play - I'm not flashy, but damn steady.

I'll play anything except metal, hardcore, dance, rap. 

Rock, classic rock, blues, country etc etc...

Good gear, quick study and I sing. 

I'm reliable and don't like wasting people's time. 

I don't drool when I play, and only occassionally send flying drop kicks if one of my fellow band-mates is acting guitarded!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

You do one of these every 6 months?  
If you lived in Mississauga, I would love to have you play with us!


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> I'll spare everyone the rant


oh come on! why would you do that? Come on now give us the dirt..


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> oh come on! why would you do that? Come on now give us the dirt..


just use the search function. I've bitched enough on here about the lack of commitmant and lame-ass excuses from a couple of my band-mates.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Eh I've read your other posts and that really sucks, what a bunch of lame asses:zzz:. Anyhow, you're doing the right thing and once you kick off with a new and better band I'm sure it'll be smooth sailing. Good luck!


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Honestly, with the demand there is for bass players, you should be able to just post on craigslist as a freelancer, and not budge from your home for less than $100.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, it just keeps getting better..........

Monday the drummer said he couldn't do the gig this Friday. Tuesday he said he would be there.

Today I get an email at work saying he is definitely not doing the gig!!!

No way in hell am I cancelling a gig again!!! I got on the phone, 10 minutes later I was paged, and I had a drummer lined up to fill in. Haven't spoken to the drummer in over a year, but he was just looking up my number to get me as a fill-in for his band in August, so it worked out for both of us.

Guitarist is nervous as hell, but we'll make it through the gig I'm sure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that sucks.

im moving to london for the school year, and one of the guys is a drummer, and his brother plays guitar. we're hoping to maybe get a band together, learn some covers and play a bar or two for money.

if our other roomies are ok with it, i could contact ya later for a jam session - but the drummer is rusty (he's pro when he's not, pretty good when he is )


----------

